# Boilermaking/welding jobs



## Ben_rs2000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, 

My partner and I are looking at moving to Canada later this year to do a working holiday for 2 years and we just have a couple of questions for you guys in regard to my trade qualifications as a boilermaker/welder..

Instead of doing the the ski resort/ snow field job for the time we are there, (even thought it will be a great change!) i would like to possibly gain some experience working in my field as a boilermaker/welder. 
What i am trying to find out is, are my trade certifcates valid for over there and if not how would i go about getting them certified? Will i have trouble getting a job in the field being a foreigner?

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction, and any information will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Ben


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

No, your certificates are not valid here. Look in to Red Seal certification:
Trade Chart / Red Seal

Given that you are only on a 2 year permit, it'll likely be difficult to find work in your field, as employers will be hesitant to invest time into an employee that is guaranteed to leave. There's a reason most working holiday visas end up in the hospitality industry.


----------

